# social welfare fraud



## darius (20 Jan 2010)

I have been on jobseekers benefit since last april because our boss put us on a 3 day week, for the first month we were workin the 3 day and everythin was in order, but when we were workin full weeks i kept putting down for 3 days, i know it was wrong and have admitted my mistakes, i know people will call me all sorts and its rightly deserved, the social know all about it now and i was just wonderin does anyone know wat are the penalties for doin this??


----------



## gipimann (20 Jan 2010)

If you have contacted SW regarding the false claim you will have to repay the money you weren't entitled to.   It will be up to SW to decide if they take the matter further (e.g. court) - they may not as long as they're getting the money back.


----------



## Welfarite (20 Jan 2010)

Highly unlikely that it will end up in court as it would cost more than the overpayment. They'll just assess the overpayment and take it in weekly deductions form your JB.


----------



## faithfull (28 Jan 2010)

next time you  claim for any social welfare they"ll whoop your ass  no they"ll just mark it as an overpayment and take so much every week from your payment


----------

